# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Once upon a time in the land of the free

## Unregistered

I thought Id write a guest post first, introduce myself and see what reaction I get if and before I join. Here on the recommendation of PAF. Im, Pork Pie, a Brit who emigrated to Asia in 2008. Im an English and social science teacher who has worked in Russia and Thailand and just returned to SE Asia after many years of teaching in China. Obviously I dont do activism because Im not American; I explain and have no affiliations to anyone or anything. I was reading RP and people like him long before it became fashionable to do so and in my wanderings have lived and worked in societies led by replica Obama and Trump characters. So, as a starter let me summarize where it all went wrong.

Once upon a time a man called Marx discovered something unique; that you could convince a population theyd share in a countrys wealth by believing politicians. In an age of monarchies and absolute destitution this wasnt difficult, it caught on and the Soviet Union was born.

A few years later, the Second International (Comintern) in 1922 sought to answer a question. If communism was so perfect, why werent European workers clamouring for it? The leading Marxist intellectuals of that era Hungarian György Lukács and Italian Antonio Gramsci set out to find the answer. On his return to Italy Gramsci was promptly arrested by Mussolini and put in prison as a danger to society, from where he wrote his famous (1929  1935) 'Prison notebooks.' Gramsci discovered where Marx had gone wrong, it wasnt about class, but culture and cultural Marxism was born. Gramscis Prison notebooks faded into obscurity. Post war Europe boomed, Reagan and Thatcher stopped the moves towards communism and it wasnt until the 90s that the hard left re-discovered Gramsci. 

Many people in America have difficulty understanding the term 'cultural Marxism', so lets use a term youre familiar with - Identity politics. The new catalyst for the revolution became the minorities; the immigrants, the homosexuals, the feminists, the criminals  Gramsci realized that the way to the revolution was to demolish the traditional values of society, the main three being the breakdown of national identity (multiculturalism), introduce a plurality of religions (diversity) and destroy family values using feminism and the homosexual agenda (equality). 

What is termed 'The quiet revolution' began in Europe and spread to America. This entailed taking over the institutions and was a huge success. Bernie Sanders is not a socialist, hes a Maoist. Hillary Clinton disguised as a Democrat is actually a radical Alinsky anarchist and Obama who brought you identity politics is about as American as a Chinese Mums apple pie! Their combined commonality is progressivism, a benevolent authoritarianism. But how did they change society? Colleges became Marxist centres of learning. Antifa became the latter day Red Guard and the BLM KGB took it upon itself to determine who was a racist or Nazi. The Internet began to provide information of European Union leaders who were in touch with aliens from outer space and in America, Satanic orgies in the basement of the White House and courtesy of Mr. Icke, we now know that shape shifting reptiles roam the earth 

There are two types of thought. The first is based on beliefs; subjective thoughts in which there exists no right or wrong and so reality becomes whatever one wishes it to be. The second is based around reality and facts. Neither can disprove the other and would be similar to trying to discuss a maths question using English grammar. 
Into this belief system came Obama, marketed as a returning Messiah. Pelosi once famously remarked, "Economists agree that unemployment benefits remain one of the best ways to grow the economy in a very immediate way." Not to be outdone in subjective stupidity, Hillary replied that, "Lets be clear: Islam is not our adversary. Muslims are peaceful and tolerant people and have nothing whatsoever to do with terrorism." Islam by the way is not a religion, its a 7th century ideology based on conquest and submission. 

And just when you thought it was all over  Along comes another Messiah, an extreme narcissist and arguably a sociopath named Mr. Trump who informs another set of believers that Mexico will pay for a wall, Hillary Clinton will be prosecuted and he alone will, "make America rich again."  

The reason Ron Paul and those like him sound so odd to many is that hes trying to re-introduce reality back into a new age belief fixated society. Ive lived through the collapse of the British Empire and the Soviet Union. Ive also seen Russia and China abandon their previous nonsense and surge ahead, while the west regresses back to building socialist utopias. You are now witnessing a decline in a divided society in which Lincoln warned you that America will only be destroyed from within. Lets see what response I get to this.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Neither can disprove the other and *would be similar to trying to discuss a maths question using English grammar.*


We call those word problems where I'm from and they're evil. Obviously a tool of the state. 

Welcome to the forums.

----------


## Unregistered

Sorry, youve lost me. The "word problems" are not semantics, theyre types of thought. The opinion that Obama is a Messiah is a belief which cant be proven by fact. Conversely, the fact that Trump has surrounded himself with the American term neocons, donates a shift towards the extreme right and nationalism (as opposed to conventional patriotism), which cant be disproved by belief. In 2008 America took on the beliefs of identity politics. Obama came and went, but the beliefs remained and transferred themselves onto another character whose promises are also based on beliefs. 

"Obviously a tool of the state?" Who or what? Remember Im a Brit and need things spelling out clearly.

----------


## euphemia

I think you will be fun.

----------


## Stratovarious

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## Unregistered

Well, thanks and everything, but I havent joined the forum yet. Im on the guest thread. Ive got three welcomes, "a tool of the state" which Im not clear why and one "I think you will be fun." Did I overdo it in my first op? Im certainly not here to entertain.

----------


## Cap

Register already dude.

----------


## Danke

Welcome! Don't mind the weirdos here.

----------


## oyarde

Greetings .

----------


## Suzanimal

> a Brit


Do you know RepublicanGuy?

----------


## Unregistered

Let me give you a bit of history. Im currently on another site that labels itself conservative, but resembles a Trump appreciation society. Here I learn that McDonalds provides healthy food free from additives, the US is bankrupt because India stole all the gold, losing the House mid-terms to the Democrats was a win and Russia in any coming confrontation will be a pushover. In all my travels around the world I have never come across such low-information from people, even in developing countries.

I favour articles because I want explanations, not a single link to someone elses opinion. I also write my own explanatory essays and publish them on various sites.

academia.edu/37603235/Producing_the_Rise_and_Fall_of_American_Belief_Bub  bles
academia.edu/35489707/Explaining_Liberal_Millennial_Psychology

There are many people like Ron Paul, but RP stands out because hes one of the few Americans who gets it. 

When I go on a site I first look for an Op-ed thread and from a few hundred words I can gauge the level of knowledge and intelligence of what I can expect from that forum. This forum doesnt have one and I suppose RPs website is the Op-ed and what he says is discussed here. I spent ten minutes browsing through various threads and posts of one liners here and the most I came across was sentence length.

I wasted half an hour writing the op from the top of my head. As a member you get a contributor. I get one liner replies which I think youll agree is rather pointless. Perhaps RPs website is looking for articles? Ill drop them a line. Meanwhile, maybe PAF will join in and give some input?

----------


## timosman

I'm sorry the site falls short of your expectations. I am sure everybody will be working hard to meet, let's be honest -  a rather modest, demands of a porky pie.

----------


## Unregistered

Its not a demand, its more a question of if Im in the right place, hence guest posting first. I was invited here and didnt just appear. A sincere thanks for the welcomes, but even in this short space of time Ive been told "dont mind the weirdos" and I or my post are, "Obviously a tool of the state." 

Im not looking for one liners and it doesnt appear the forum is interested in articles or discussion, so its rather pointless my being here. Ive contacted RPs website, maybe theyre interested in articles. If not, Ill carry on posting them on my own blog and/or my usual International sites elsewhere. No hard feelings.

----------


## CaptUSA

So, its sounds like you're looking for feedback on your writing in the OP.  I'd really love to discuss this with you.  You're pretty spot on with your explanation of what happens, but you leave out a little of why it works.  The cultural Marxism creates a backlash reverb effect and even the people who are opposed to it, end up giving more power.  It's like the mechanical resonance of human nature.  I believe that Republics can act as an antidote to that, but Republics create wealth and wealth creates Empires.  Empires are entirely susceptible.

Anyway, you may be a little late.  That kind of post and conversation would have been valuable here years ago, but now you'll find this place is not much different from that other site of which you spoke.

----------


## Unregistered

No, not feedback, discussion. News has a habit of fading into history 24 hours after its published. I write about the bigger picture, why things happen and what lies behind it. We (the world) already knew what Obama and his sidekick Michael LaVaughn Robinson were before the heal America returning Messiah rhetoric. We know what Trump is. We knew about open borders and the dangers of Islam long before America said it could never happen here. Nothing that is happening now is a surprise to us and we write about it.

The British Empire once ruled half the world, was extremely wealthy and wasnt a Republic. Empires across history also have a 100% record failure. What youre now seeing now is the decline of the American Empire as it goes bankrupt and following a set pattern, lashes out. 

Cultural Marxism is the social anarchy you see around you and behind it lies progressivism  a benevolent dictatorship similar to Huxleys Brave New World Revisited. Its all socialism and communism ever were. It came to America in the 60s and it never left. Where I disagree with RP is that a divided America can recover. 

This is cultural Marxism. I also write about the effects of liberalism, millennials and the importance of religion, but as you say and for whatever reason, its not for this forum and so its best if I stick to articles. 

academia.edu/24806338/Cultural_Marxism_-_Social_Chaos

----------


## PAF

Welcome to RP, Pork Chop, I was hoping you would make your way here ;-)

----------


## Chester Copperpot

is your name Chris?

----------


## H_H

Der iS a very popular children’s site that you could write for. 

very content orienteD and it’S extremely influential on the conversation globally. 

Don’t pooh-pooh the children’S aspect — they’re the only ones who’ll listen anyway.

----------


## oyarde

> Let me give you a bit of history. I’m currently on another site that labels itself conservative, but resembles a Trump appreciation society. Here I learn that McDonalds provides healthy food free from additives, the US is bankrupt because India stole all the gold, losing the House mid-terms to the Democrats was a win and Russia in any coming confrontation will be a pushover. In all my travels around the world I have never come across such low-information from people, even in developing countries.
> 
> I favour articles because I want explanations, not a single link to someone else’s opinion. I also write my own explanatory essays and publish them on various sites.
> 
> academia.edu/37603235/Producing_the_Rise_and_Fall_of_American_Belief_Bub  bles
> academia.edu/35489707/Explaining_Liberal_Millennial_Psychology
> 
> There are many people like Ron Paul, but RP stands out because he’s one of the few Americans who ‘gets it.’ 
> 
> ...


Where is India keeping all of the gold ?

----------


## Unregistered

Who knows if India has stolen the US gold reserve, its what so-called conservatives are telling me on the current forum Im on. Thats between my having to explain that divine intervention isnt responsible for electing US Presidents (I kid you not). PAF assures me Id be a welcome addition to this forum. I disagree.

----------


## PAF

> Who knows if India has stolen the US gold reserve, it’s what so-called conservatives are telling me on the current forum I’m on. That’s between my having to explain that divine intervention isn’t responsible for electing US Presidents (I kid you not). PAF assures me I’d be a welcome addition to this forum. I disagree.


oyarde is blaming India but I think he’s the one who heisted it. 

Yeah that other forum is full of trump-humpers but we have a few here as well. RPF of all places, I figured they would have made a TDS sub forum by now

----------


## oyarde

> Who knows if India has stolen the US gold reserve, it’s what so-called conservatives are telling me on the current forum I’m on. That’s between my having to explain that divine intervention isn’t responsible for electing US Presidents (I kid you not). PAF assures me I’d be a welcome addition to this forum. I disagree.


This place is like the carnival of the Pawnee Bill Wild West Show in 1888 , everybody is welcome .

----------


## pcosmar

> Welcome! Don't mind the weirdos here.


We are the best ones.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It’s not a demand, it’s more a question of if I’m in the right place,  hence guest posting first. I was invited here and didn’t just appear. A  sincere thanks for the welcomes, but even in this short space of time  I’ve been told "don’t mind the weirdos" and I or my post are, "Obviously  a tool of the state."


Neither you nor your post was ever referred to as being "obviously a tool of the state".

Math "word problems" were clearly the antecedent to which that phrase was jokingly applied, not you or your post.

If you are so hypersensitive to criticism that you imagine it where it doesn't even exist, then this almost certainly is not the place for you ...

----------


## oyarde

In before Danke calls Bryan a weirdo ( again )

----------


## Occam's Banana

> In before Danke calls Bryan a weirdo ( again )


Well, there is some evidence that Bryan is a reptilian ... (or was it a Mossad agent ... ?)

----------


## Unregistered

Occams Banana. In the past four years Ive voluntarily exited two American run forums. The first tried to convince me that Obama was a returning Messiah and the current one that Trump was elected by divine intervention. Ive met people that think Mozambique is a country off the coast of America and had to explain the difference between nationalism and patriotism to people slightly above the level of retardation, which apparently makes me a Nazi, or a communist depending which forum I was on. In between, Ive had bucketfuls of constant insults, personal attacks, snide remarks and Im sick of it!  

Now you tell me why I shouldnt be wary about joining another American forum?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Let me give you a bit of history. Im currently on another site that labels itself conservative, but resembles a Trump appreciation society. Here I learn that McDonalds provides healthy food free from additives, the US is bankrupt because India stole all the gold, losing the House mid-terms to the Democrats was a win and Russia in any coming confrontation will be a pushover. In all my travels around the world I have never come across such low-information from people, even in developing countries.
> 
> I favour articles because I want explanations, not a single link to someone elses opinion. I also write my own explanatory essays and publish them on various sites.
> 
> academia.edu/37603235/Producing_the_Rise_and_Fall_of_American_Belief_Bub  bles
> academia.edu/35489707/Explaining_Liberal_Millennial_Psychology
> 
> There are many people like Ron Paul, but RP stands out because hes one of the few Americans who gets it. 
> 
> ...



Oh for $#@!'s sake, another philosotarian that thinks he has had the all consuming brain flash, has had the revelation that leads to Grand Unification Theory of politics.

Guess what? We all *know* that. My god, it's been discussed, thrashed about, debated and dead horse meat beaten into hamburger.

Enough talk already.

How about explaining how:

A - Getting even a sizable minority of the fellow idiots all around us to understand and act on and vote on these principles and lessons from history.

B - Lacking that, a battle plan to secede or take over.

*That's* where the rubber meets the road fella, not in endless circle jerks of philosotarian navel gazing.

Come up with some out of the box thinking to accomplish *that*, and I'll sit up and take notice.

----------


## oyarde

> Occam’s Banana. In the past four years I’ve voluntarily exited two American run forums. The first tried to convince me that Obama was a returning Messiah and the current one that Trump was elected by divine intervention. I’ve met people that think Mozambique is a country off the coast of America and had to explain the difference between nationalism and patriotism to people slightly above the level of retardation, which apparently makes me a Nazi, or a communist depending which forum I was on. In between, I’ve had bucketfuls of constant insults, personal attacks, snide remarks and I’m sick of it!  
> 
> Now you tell me why I shouldn’t be wary about joining another American forum?


Well , I am surprised anyone in america would care where Mozambique is , they were probably foreigners posing as 'Mericans . I am an expert things of this nature .

----------


## Stratovarious

> Well , I am surprised anyone in america would care where Mozambique is , they were probably foreigners posing as 'Mericans . I am an expert things of this nature .


AUDIT THE FOUNDATION

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Neither can disprove the other and *would be similar to trying to discuss a maths question using English grammar.*
> 
> 
> We call those word problems where I'm from and they're evil. Obviously a tool of the state. 
> 
> Welcome to the forums.





> Originally Posted by Unregistered
> 
> 
> It’s not a demand, it’s more a question of  if I’m in the right place,  hence guest posting first. I was invited  here and didn’t just appear. A  sincere thanks for the welcomes, but  even in this short space of time  I’ve been told "don’t mind the  weirdos" and I or my post are, "Obviously  a tool of the state."
> 
> 
> Neither you nor your post was ever referred to as being "obviously a tool of the state".
> 
> Math "word problems" were clearly the antecedent to which that phrase was jokingly applied, not you or your post.
> ...





> Occam’s Banana. In the past four years I’ve voluntarily exited two American run forums. The first tried to convince me that Obama was a returning Messiah and the current one that Trump was elected by divine intervention. I’ve met people that think Mozambique is a country off the coast of America and had to explain the difference between nationalism and patriotism to people slightly above the level of retardation, which apparently makes me a Nazi, or a communist depending which forum I was on. In between, I’ve had bucketfuls of constant insults, personal attacks, snide remarks and I’m sick of it!  
> 
> Now you tell me why I shouldn’t be wary about joining another American forum?


Given your difficulties with reading comprehension, you should certainly be wary about joining any English-speaking forum.

You claimed that Suzanimal said you are (or your post was) "obviously a tool of the state". That is simply not true. It is clear to anyone who reads what she actually said that she was just making a joke about math word-problems being "obviously a tool of the state". She said absolutely nothing at all about you or your post being "obviously a tool of the state". But apparently, you are so hypersensitive to criticism that you go looking for (and finding)  insults where they simply do not exist.

Given your demonstrated inability to understand what someone on this forum actually said, I am not much inclined to give credence to your anecdotes about what someone else on some other forum actually said. But even if those anecdotes are not merely a product of your hypersensitivity and/or reading-comprehension deficiencies, so what? If you are going to refuse to participate in a public Internet forum because there might be fools on it - or because you might be subjected to (real or imagined) insults, personal attacks or snide remarks - then you are not going to be participating in any public Internet forums at all.

And please do not presume to lecture us further about whether we are worthy of your august presence. I'll save you the trouble: we almost certainly are not ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Given your difficulties with reading comprehension, you should certainly be wary about joining any English-speaking forum.
> 
> You claimed that Suzanimal said you or your post was "obviously a tool of the state". That is simply not true. It is clear to anyone who reads what she actually said that she was just making a joke about math word-problems being "obviously a tool of the state". She said absolutely nothing at all about you or your post being "obviously a tool of the state". But apparently, you are so hypersensitive to criticism that you go looking for (and finding) insults where they simply do not exist.
> 
> Given your demonstrated inability to understand what someone on this forum actually said, I am not much inclined to give credence to your anecdotes about what someone else on some other forum actually said. But even if those anecdotes are not a product of your hypersensitivity and/or reading-comprehension deficiencies, so what? If you are going to refuse to participate in a public Internet forum because there might be fools on it, then you are not going to be participating in any public Internet forums at all.
> 
> And please do not presume to lecture us further about whether we are worthy of your august presence. I'll save you the trouble: we almost certainly are not ...


I don't think I would want to be a member of any forum he wanted to join.

----------


## Unregistered

Ron Paul has spent his life trying to find the answer. I do the lessons from history. You do the guns on the streets battle plans civil war stuff. There is no Yes we can or MAGA. Obama and Trump are the end result and the obvious decline youre witnessing. I think my initial reluctance to join was well founded and youve confirmed it. Saves my time and yours. Have a nice day, as they say.

----------


## Unregistered

Weve all spent time on forums and I think well all agree that the amount of gibberish on them isnt worth the time, or effort. The vast majority of them are unfriendly places at best and no one wants to spend time fighting off the majority keyboard warriors and dumb or low-information crowd who frequent them. 

Anti Federalist for instance, has wasted nearly 15 years on a forum expecting an answer as to what America can do to recover. Obviously not the brightest bunny on the block, but one day might discover there is no answer. What hes seeing is an irreversible decline. Obviously not a fan of RP articles. Similarly, Ocamms brain has struggled for nearly a decade to inform someone they cant read, or their comprehension is lacking? The crowning glory of his wasted years as he substitutes for Suzanimal because hes nothing else to say, or probably worth saying.

What you have done is convince me to stay away from American forums. Perhaps in another 10 years you might discover why this forum is so dead and a graveyard of one liners. Im generalizing of course and there will be good, friendly and intelligent people here, but Im not getting that feeling from these guest posts.

I would explain why being a Republic didnt save you from Marxist Obama and what happened in a supposedly first-world society to produce clowns like Obama and Trump. The difference between socialism and socialist, or why and how the hard left were able to take over the Democrat party, bypassing the constitution. No, you dont understand and its why youre now ready to kill each other on the streets and wondering how it came to that. 

Dont blame me for trying to find out the extent of weirdness on another American forum before I committed myself. Past tense and Ill now leave you to argue amongst yourselves.

----------


## oyarde

English may not be my first language but @Danke says it is pretty good .

----------


## Swordsmyth

Good riddance.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Weve all spent time on forums and I think well all agree that the amount of gibberish on them isnt worth the time, or effort. The vast majority of them are unfriendly places at best and no one wants to spend time fighting off the majority keyboard warriors and dumb or low-information crowd who frequent them. 
> 
> Anti Federalist for instance, has wasted nearly 15 years on a forum expecting an answer as to what America can do to recover. Obviously not the brightest bunny on the block, but one day might discover there is no answer. What hes seeing is an irreversible decline. Obviously not a fan of RP articles. Similarly, Ocamms brain has struggled for nearly a decade to inform someone they cant read, or their comprehension is lacking? The crowning glory of his wasted years as he substitutes for Suzanimal because hes nothing else to say, or probably worth saying.
> 
> What you have done is convince me to stay away from American forums. Perhaps in another 10 years you might discover why this forum is so dead and a graveyard of one liners. Im generalizing of course and there will be good, friendly and intelligent people here, but Im not getting that feeling from these guest posts.
> 
> I would explain why being a Republic didnt save you from Marxist Obama and what happened in a supposedly first-world society to produce clowns like Obama and Trump. The difference between socialism and socialist, or why and how the hard left were able to take over the Democrat party, bypassing the constitution. No, you dont understand and its why youre now ready to kill each other on the streets and wondering how it came to that. 
> 
> Dont blame me for trying to find out the extent of weirdness on another American forum before I committed myself. Past tense and Ill now leave you to argue amongst yourselves.

----------


## Suzanimal

> We’ve all spent time on forums and I think we’ll all agree that the amount of gibberish on them isn’t worth the time, or effort. The vast majority of them are unfriendly places at best and no one wants to spend time fighting off the majority keyboard warriors and dumb or low-information crowd who frequent them. 
> 
> Anti Federalist for instance, has wasted nearly 15 years on a forum expecting an answer as to what America can do to recover. Obviously not the brightest bunny on the block, but one day might discover there is no answer. What he’s seeing is an irreversible decline. Obviously not a fan of RP articles. Similarly, *Ocamm’s* brain has struggled for nearly a decade to inform someone they can’t read, or their comprehension is lacking? The crowning glory of his wasted years as he substitutes for Suzanimal because he’s nothing else to say, or probably worth saying.
> 
> What you have done is convince me to stay away from American forums. Perhaps in another 10 years you might discover why this forum is so dead and a graveyard of one liners. I’m generalizing of course and there will be good, friendly and intelligent people here, but I’m not getting that feeling from these guest posts.
> 
> I would explain why being a Republic didn’t save you from Marxist Obama and what happened in a supposedly first-world society to produce clowns like Obama and Trump. The difference between socialism and socialist, or why and how the hard left were able to take over the Democrat party, bypassing the constitution. No, you don’t understand and it’s why you’re now ready to kill each other on the streets and wondering how it came to that. 
> 
> Don’t blame me for trying to find out the extent of weirdness on another American forum before I committed myself. Past tense and I’ll now leave you to argue amongst yourselves.


*Occam

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Similarly, Ocamms brain has struggled for  nearly a decade to inform someone they cant read, or their  comprehension is lacking? The crowning glory of his wasted years as he  substitutes for Suzanimal because hes nothing else to say, or probably  worth saying.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Anti Federalist for instance, has wasted nearly 15 years on a forum expecting an answer as to what America can do to recover. Obviously not the brightest bunny on the block, but one day might discover there is no answer. What he’s seeing is an irreversible decline. Obviously not a fan of RP articles. Similarly, Ocamm’s brain has struggled for nearly a decade to inform someone they can’t read, or their comprehension is lacking? The crowning glory of his wasted years as he substitutes for Suzanimal because he’s nothing else to say, or probably worth saying.


Looks like we (or at least me, AF and maybe Suzanimal) are being sent to the Group W bench ...







> What you have done is convince me to stay away from American forums. Perhaps in another 10 years you might discover why this forum is so dead and a graveyard of one liners. I’m generalizing of course and there will be good, friendly and intelligent people here, but I’m not getting that feeling from these guest posts.
> 
> I would explain why being a Republic didn’t save you from Marxist Obama and what happened in a supposedly first-world society to produce clowns like Obama and Trump. The difference between socialism and socialist, or why and how the hard left were able to take over the Democrat party, bypassing the constitution. No, you don’t understand and it’s why you’re now ready to kill each other on the streets and wondering how it came to that.
> 
> Don’t blame me for trying to find out the extent of weirdness on another American forum before I committed myself. Past tense and I’ll now leave you to argue amongst yourselves.




I guess we've dodged another Christopher A. Brown.

But I kind of miss Christopher. At least he was funny (whether he intended to be or not) and he could definitely take the heat.

Won't miss this guy, though. Unreg, we hardly knew ye ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Looks like we (or at least me, AF and maybe Suzanimal) are being sent to the Group W bench ...


"Until I said...'and disturbing the peace' and they all came back to me on the bench there..."

----------


## otherone

> You are now witnessing a decline in a divided society in which Lincoln warned you that America will only be destroyed from within. Let’s see what response I get to this.


Lincoln was a dick head.
There...two sentences.

----------


## oyarde

> Lincoln was a dick head.
> There...two sentences.


Hung more Indians than anyone , ever in Dankes home state which is heavily populated with unrepentant democratic socialists . Shudder.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> In the past four years I’ve voluntarily exited two American run forums. The first tried to convince me that Obama was a returning Messiah and the current one that Trump was elected by divine intervention. I’ve met people that think Mozambique is a country off the coast of America and had to explain the difference between nationalism and patriotism to people slightly above the level of retardation, which apparently makes me a Nazi, or a communist depending which forum I was on. In between, I’ve had bucketfuls of constant insults, personal attacks, snide remarks and I’m sick of it!  
> 
> Now you tell me why I shouldn’t be wary about joining another American forum?



Well, first things first.  Welcome to the forum, John.  Are you still in China?  We have a few members here with China connections.  At least one has a wife from there.  Another guy named PaulConventionWV went there to teach.  I see he hasn't been here for over one year.  Anybody heard from Paul?  My wife is from Philippines and I have spent a decent amount of time there.

I find this place to be a fairly unique collection of sharp people.  I've been here 8 years and have learned quite a bit.  My views have actually shifted perceptibly since that time.  I find Occam's Banana to be one of the sharpest people here, and you'd have your hands full debating him.  I surely would not want to.

I do think that some of the philosophical talk can get old because it gets rehashed over and over.  The ivory tower talk often wears thin if there is too much, but you will find that people here do contribute money and run for office.  Three such RPF members in politics are  Clyde from Indiana and Brett Fairchild of Kansas , and Glenn Bradley from my very own North Carolina.

Sorry if I missed anyone else in this group!



You will also find that people here are unbelievably giving.  They raise a lot of money when someone has some trouble.  A great example is a guy here whose wife got cancer.   Our very own Anti-Federalist often leads in prompting the contributions, but other people here do as well.

I think what you are encountering in those other forums of which you speak is typical forum behavior.  I've been booted off various forums multiple times, including Democratic Underground, Alipac, Stormfront, RevLeft, Yahoo Answers, Glock Talk, Debate Politics, Political Forum, Liberal Forum Dot Org, and many others. I can tell you some humorous stories from those sometime later.  We also have our share of hijinks here because there are progressive trolls who are actually paid to post here.  Some of us here like to troll these trolls!   

My mainstay is Yahoo Answers.  I try to give researched advice to people on practical issues: joining (or actually not joining) the military/police, dealing with child protective services (CPS) petty tyrants, concealed carry, jury nullification, pig (police) roadblocks, vaccine exemptions, homework help, and other topics.  I made a thread about it here. 


I think people here (and elsewhere) get very frustrated with the state of things.  Our very own member H_H   outlined five basic ways to promote liberty.  I think I got this right when I list them:


Move from your oppressive country or area
Get involved politically
Go underground and bypass the government
Educate
Be an agitator


All those, of course, have advantages and disadvantages.  I've done all those things at some point, but currently focus on two of them.  I'm not moving anymore because I stopped running away from this.  And, the place to which you move might change and become more oppressive.  Bypassing the government is a good one, and a few people here are sometimes bold enough to mention ways they skirt statutes.

So my suggestion is post your views, but also take the time to get to know people.  It really is a unique and cool bunch of people here.  I know it's tempting to jump into a new forum and unload one's views.  I always suggest however, to listen first and talk second.  It might sound corny, but I compare it to a new job.  You first sit back to learn the landscape, and then you dig in later.

Again, welcome to the forum.



NCL

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ron Paul has spent his life trying to find the answer. I do the lessons from history. You do the guns on the streets battle plans civil war stuff. There is no ‘Yes we can’ or ‘MAGA.’ Obama and Trump are the end result and the obvious decline you’re witnessing. I think my initial reluctance to join was well founded and you’ve confirmed it. Saves my time and yours. Have a nice day, as they say.

----------


## Unregistered

> I thought Id write a guest post first, introduce myself and see what reaction I get if and before I join. Here on the recommendation of PAF. Im, Pork Pie, a Brit who emigrated to Asia in 2008. Im an English and social science teacher who has worked in Russia and Thailand and just returned to SE Asia after many years of teaching in China. Obviously I dont do activism because Im not American; I explain and have no affiliations to anyone or anything. I was reading RP and people like him long before it became fashionable to do so and in my wanderings have lived and worked in societies led by replica Obama and Trump characters. So, as a starter let me summarize where it all went wrong.
> 
> Once upon a time a man called Marx discovered something unique; that you could convince a population theyd share in a countrys wealth by believing politicians. In an age of monarchies and absolute destitution this wasnt difficult, it caught on and the Soviet Union was born.
> 
> A few years later, the Second International (Comintern) in 1922 sought to answer a question. If communism was so perfect, why werent European workers clamouring for it? The leading Marxist intellectuals of that era Hungarian György Lukács and Italian Antonio Gramsci set out to find the answer. On his return to Italy Gramsci was promptly arrested by Mussolini and put in prison as a danger to society, from where he wrote his famous (1929  1935) 'Prison notebooks.' Gramsci discovered where Marx had gone wrong, it wasnt about class, but culture and cultural Marxism was born. Gramscis Prison notebooks faded into obscurity. Post war Europe boomed, Reagan and Thatcher stopped the moves towards communism and it wasnt until the 90s that the hard left re-discovered Gramsci. 
> 
> Many people in America have difficulty understanding the term 'cultural Marxism', so lets use a term youre familiar with - Identity politics. The new catalyst for the revolution became the minorities; the immigrants, the homosexuals, the feminists, the criminals  Gramsci realized that the way to the revolution was to demolish the traditional values of society, the main three being the breakdown of national identity (multiculturalism), introduce a plurality of religions (diversity) and destroy family values using feminism and the homosexual agenda (equality). 
> 
> What is termed 'The quiet revolution' began in Europe and spread to America. This entailed taking over the institutions and was a huge success. Bernie Sanders is not a socialist, hes a Maoist. Hillary Clinton disguised as a Democrat is actually a radical Alinsky anarchist and Obama who brought you identity politics is about as American as a Chinese Mums apple pie! Their combined commonality is progressivism, a benevolent authoritarianism. But how did they change society? Colleges became Marxist centres of learning. Antifa became the latter day Red Guard and the BLM KGB took it upon itself to determine who was a racist or Nazi. The Internet began to provide information of European Union leaders who were in touch with aliens from outer space and in America, Satanic orgies in the basement of the White House and courtesy of Mr. Icke, we now know that shape shifting reptiles roam the earth 
> ...


Invest in GOLD!!! https://bullionexchanges.com/buy-gold

----------


## osan

One of the great ironies - almost a paradox of sorts - of so-called "cultural marxism" is that its success roots in to desire of its stooges for freedom.  The difference there is that they are fed a lopsided notion of what constitutes actual and proper human freedom.  They want all the perceived benefits of freedom, but do not want to assume any of the costs.

A vast plurality of so-called "millennials", for example, define "freedom" as being able to put their naughty bits anywhere they want, in any fashion they choose, with impunity, in fact demanding praise for their every perversion.  They want the world to be "safe", and for it to taste like unicorn poo.  They want want want, but are unwilling to give in return.  They want respect, but refuse to return in kind.

Theye have done their work very well and should be given due credit for diabolical efficiency.  But don't give too much credit as they have the entropic nature of the human animal on their side.  Once set to decay, a human being will not only do so of their own initiative, they become VERY difficult to stop - and I daresay they are unstoppable for all practical purposes, save perhaps once the spectre of imminent physical destruction looms before them, and even then...

----------


## tfurrh

> What you have done is convince me to stay away from American forums. Perhaps in another 10 years you might discover why this forum is so dead and a *graveyard of one liners.* I’m generalizing of course and there will be good, friendly and intelligent people here, but I’m not getting that feeling from these guest posts.


I'm your huckleberry.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh for $#@!'s sake, another philosotarian that thinks he has had the all consuming brain flash, has had the revelation that leads to Grand Unification Theory of politics.
> 
> Guess what? We all *know* that. My god, it's been discussed, thrashed about, debated and dead horse meat beaten into hamburger.
> 
> Enough talk already.
> 
> How about explaining how:
> 
> A - Getting even a sizable minority of the fellow idiots all around us to understand and act on and vote on these principles and lessons from history.
> ...


How about that...went to write what I already wrote...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A - Getting even a sizable minority of the fellow idiots all around us to understand and act on and vote on these principles and lessons from history.


$#@!, and I know the answer to *that*, have known it for years...just a matter of getting more than one to act on it.

----------


## acptulsa

> 


O Brother Occam, where art _thou_?  Did you give up on this place too?

----------


## pcosmar

> Now you tell me why I shouldnt be wary about joining another American forum?


After re-reading the thread and your thoughts,, Why should any American Forum want you??

What have you but the same tired spew we have heard before?

----------


## pcosmar

> $#@!, and I know the answer to *that*, have known it for years...just a matter of getting more than one to act on it.


both ends of the country,, Wa. and Va.

Disarmament push is ON.. 
Waiting for the inevitable conflict..

current status; disarmed,,

I ain't starting $#@!.  I'm waiting for somebody to.

----------

